

First impressions count - vindicated
http://successfulsoftware.net/2010/09/18/first-impressions-count/

======
Mz
Someone here gave me some feedback on one of my websites and this (first
impressions) is generally kind of on my mind here lately. (Thank you someone.)
Anyone have any thoughts on how this applies to websites instead of programs?
(Or links to suggest?)

Thanks.

